# Todays ride



## chillyuk (17 May 2011)

I decided to do my first 40 miler for several years this morning. I set out from home, through the lanes to the main road to Chelmsford, then straight down until my computer read 21 miles then I did a "U" turn and came home by the same route, so I covered 42 miles. Once I turned I came into a head wind that made the trip hard work. I was a second or two over 3 hours for the 42 miles, which by many standards is slow, but I am pleased with it considering the wind and the level of fitness I am at. Between 30 and 35 miles I thought I was finished. I couldn't get over 10mph, and at one point there were road works on a hill, and lights on red, and a head wind. I got off and pushed the bike through the works. I just didn't have the energy to start pedalling again. Once past the raodworks I was OK and at about 35 miles I got my second wind and began to feel better and finished in reasonable time. I drank plenty and had snacks so I guess the bad spell was just lack of fitness at this distance. I also wished I had worn tights rather than shorts. It was a bit chilly on the old knees!

By the way, whoever threw a tube away between Hatfield Heath and Chelmsford, I salvaged it, and have patched the tiny little puncture, and it is in now my spares box. I wish I could afford to throw decent tubes away every time they get a miniscule hole. 

All in all a satisfying morning.


----------

